# Crysis 2 & Crossfire



## MATEJOSA (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi

I've recently played Crysis 2 demo and bought the game. No allot of AMD users seemd to have problems with some flickering with Crossfire configurations. This has been solved.

But, there is another problem. And I'm wondering if I'm the only one, see, when Crossfire is enabled. I get lag instead of a high framerate. With Crossfire enabled I get about 20 FPS, and when its disabled ~40 FPS.

This is not really a hot item, but some small discussion over the internet indicate that Crysis 2 isn't ready yet for Crossfire, and will be supported later on. It seems as though not all users are having this issue.

I was wandering if I'm one of the few out there experiencing this issue. Since like I said, this should actually have been quite a big issue for the most. And hopefully someone that can confirm there will be a fix or another patch for Crysis 2 solving this problem.

I've already posted this on the mycrysis forums, seems to be ignored by now.:4-dontkno

Thnx in advance

PS: Radeon HD 5770 Crossfire

EDIT: I've applied the "rift.exe." solution, but this drops the framerate again.


----------



## BraveDust (Mar 27, 2011)

Yea buddy i got the same issue with my 5870's with the frame rate, lets hope they get around to fix it soon.


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you have the application profiles installed? These profiles usually fix these instabilities. You also need a fairly powerful processor for Crysis. My old E8400(core2 3ghz) 8 gigs of ram And 4850's in crossfire had to run at medium settings(1680x1050) to get good frame-rates. With my i7 I first used my 4850's and could run Crysis at high settings with 1680x1050 resolution. In my experience Crossfire or SLI runs best with a quad core.by the way it's the cards that support the game. CCC is what enables the crossfire. I haven't looked but ATI should have come out with a profile for it by now. Buy the way is the new Crysis worth it if it weren't for the problems.


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

just went and looked. Last months profile improves crossfire performance in Crysis 2


----------



## BraveDust (Mar 27, 2011)

Re: Crysis 2 & Crossfire

crysis 2 only supports DX9 atm so running crysis 1 would be more stress on your machine being DX10, evidence from my observing.

Yes Crysis 2 is worth the money, but i enjoy the first one better

i7920 2.6ghz, 5870x2 12 gigs of ram


----------



## MATEJOSA (Mar 22, 2009)

Thnx for the response!

Ye, I have the latest application profiles here right... but that doesn't seem to work.

*With Crossfire enabled: Flickering with some weird framedrops so now and then
With Crossfire disabled: No more flickering, lower FPS but stable...*

I'm conviced my rig should be able to handle Crysis 2, I've got an i5 (slightly overclocked), and 4 Gig's.

Cheers


----------



## MATEJOSA (Mar 22, 2009)

*FIX! (CrossfireX users)*

Hello again!

Seems that there is a fix that works more properly!

It's similiar to the "rift.exe" solution, only a different profile, what actually happens is Catalyst applies different options to the application:

*Instead of changing the "Crysis2.exe" to "rift.exe", set it to "FEAR.exe". This worked pretty good for me!
*
* No more flickering
* Maximum framerate (Crossfire enabled)
* For AMD users

But there may be a little disadvantage for this fix: slight mouse lag. Just like in V-sync.

I'm calling out all other users to spread the word to other AMD users to finally play Crysis 2 decently, I hope this works for the most of ya!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Meh, Crossfire/SLI.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Both should be supported in the upcoming DX10/11 patch. Cross fingers. I run a Surround display with my Nvidia cards. The game works well at 5040x1050 but will randomly black screen on me. But that could be a driver issue as it happens in Assassins Creed.


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

The new 11-3 application profiles says it fixes the flickering.


----------



## MATEJOSA (Mar 22, 2009)

mario74 said:


> The new 11-3 application profiles says it fixes the flickering.


Ye, it didn't work for me


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Crysis was optimised for 2 graphics cards, so people found little to no improvements when running tri/quad solutions. Crysis 2 has had not only poor PC support (mostly on account of being a direct port) but also a new game. 

It is possible this problem will be fixed but in the mean time we'll just have to make do. I even learned the demo runs erratically with an older Geforce 7 series card and the full game runs barely at all (black screen) so I've just given up hope for Crytek now.


----------



## portalman (Jul 30, 2008)

To the person with x2 4850s: I have a single 4850, an amd 2.31 dualcore, and 2gb of 600mhz ram. I am able to run crysis 1 at max settings, but crysis 2 just seems to hate 48xx cards being it runs fine in a crossfire 4670 and 4970 but will not run 48xx cards like 4850 and 4870, that and it wont work with them very well regularly.


----------

